
Ask HN: What Firefox/Chrome extensions do you use? - steiger
A lot of people seem to boost the web navigation experience through browser extensions/plugins. So, what do you use, and why do you use it?
======
pedrokost
No one mentioned _Xmarks_ (almost all browsers) to sync bookmarks and tabs
between browsers

 _OneNumber_ (chrome) which checks for Gmail, GReader, GVoice and wave for
updates.

Then I would recommend _Boomerang for Gmail_ (both FF and Chrome) that allows
you to postpone an email to send to whenever you want.

 _Google Dictionary_ (chrome): double click a word and it shows you the
definition - really unobtrusive

 _Lazarus:Form recovery_ (chrome) - if you were typing some text in a
textArea/field and the browser crashes it can easily put the text back in when
you open the page again.

 _Rapportive for Gmail_ (chrome, but i thinks it also works in FF) - shows you
details about senders, social networking accounts, etc

 _Stop Autoplay for Youtube_ (chrome) - great if you like to open many videos
in tabs and dont want to hear them play all at the same time

~~~
Groxx
Xmarks has been _essential_ for me when fiddling between multiple devices and
OSes. Quite handy.

------
epi0Bauqu
Chrome: JSONView & XML Tree are awesome. I also use Rapportive w/ Gmail.

Firefox: Firebug, YSlow & Web Developer toolbar for development. I also use
ForecastFox for weather and occasionally S3Fox to check something on S3.

~~~
quinndupont
I tried Rapportive with Gmail... I wanted to love it, but I couldn't.

------
haasted
Adblock - After using it for a while, it becomes impossible to NOT use it, and
still retain focus. Every page contains something that is fighting for your
attention when it's not in use.

Firebug - Incredible client-side development tool.

Show anchors - Reveals anchors (<a> tag) in the page, making it easy to make
more precise links into pages.

Tamper data - Makes it possible to modify browser requests before submitting
them to the server. Great addition to Firebug as a development tool.

------
Qz
I used to have a lot more extensions installed on Firefox, but right now all I
actually use is:

AdBlock Plus, Download Statusbar, and Tab Scope.

Although one personal 'hack' almost counts: I moved the bookmark toolbar up
next to the system menu, to use up all that space and give me quick access to
all the sites I read. I have about 14 folders up there, and the Readability
bookmarklet. I'm nervous about FF4 because I don't know where I'll be able to
put my bookmarks...

------
marcocampos
Chromium:

Adblock + Browser Button for Adblock (obvious...)

Chromium Wheel Smooth Scroller (similar to iPhone kinetic scrolling)

Google Mail Checker Plus (obvious)

Instachrome (integration with Instapaper)

iReader (similar to Safari Reader)

Pinboard Tools (integration with Pinboard bookmarks service)

Reader Plus (changes the default theme of Google Reader among other
customizations)

Redgur (shows all imgur stored images present on a page)

RSS Subscription Extension (obvious)

Search Preview for Google (website previews on search results)

Send using Gmail (mail_to integration with Gmail)

Stylish (similar to Greasemonkey but for CSS styling)

~~~
dchest
FYI, Google Mail Checker Plus already includes mailto integration with Gmail.

~~~
marcocampos
Thanks for the info. Never even realized. :)

------
rodh257
Adblock

builtwith - tries to tell you what tech sites use under the hood

delicious bookmarkts - official

docs PDF/powerpoint viewer - opens PDF links with google docs viewer instead
of adobe

eye dropper

goo.gl url shortener

gmail checker plus

ireader - reading format

lastpass

linkpush - saves link for opening on android (has an app on anroid you open to
get that link)

measureit! - measure pixels between stuff

rss subscription extension - adds fireefox like detection for RSS feeeds

stayfocusd - 30 mins of HN/facebook etc a day

~~~
shaddi
That last one is awesome -- thanks for pointing that out to me.

To add one I haven't seen on here yet, Switchy!, which lets you quickly switch
proxy settings under Chrome. It supports SOCKSv5, which last I had checked
before I started using it there was no easy way to do with Chrome.

------
njckname2
I use several Firefox addons, most of them have been already mentioned.
However, one of my favourite addons has not been mentioned:

Quieturl

This addon transforms urls that are plain text into clickable anchors. Very
very handy, I couldn't browse without it now.

~~~
apu
I use QuickDrag to do this and more:

    
    
      * Drag images to download them
      * Drag text urls to open in new tab
      * Drag text to search on google
    

Highly recommended.

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6912/>

------
adrianwaj
AdThwart (never fails) :
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cfhdojbkjhnklbpk...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb)

AutoPagerize (awesome) :
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/igiofjhpmpihnifd...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/igiofjhpmpihnifddepnpngfjhkfenbp)

Google Translate (v handy) :
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aapbdbdomjkkjkao...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aapbdbdomjkkjkaonfhkkikfgjllcleb)

Shareaholic (mainly for the instant short goo.gl urls) :
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aapbdbdomjkkjkao...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/aapbdbdomjkkjkaonfhkkikfgjllcleb)

Smooth Gestures (speeds things up) :
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lfkgmnnajiljnolc...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/lfkgmnnajiljnolcgolmmgnecgldgeld)

Smooth Scroll (easier on the eyes) :
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cccpiddacjljmfbb...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cccpiddacjljmfbbgeimpelpndgpoknn)

These could all come standard in my view and most people would appreciate it.

~~~
gmurphy
FWIW, smooth scrolling is implemented (by default) in the lastest Windows dev
channel build.

------
jwpage
Chrome (main browser) Extensions:

* AdBlock

* Firebug Lite for Google Chrome

* Minimalistic Google Reader

* RSS Subscription Extension (by Google)

\--

Firefox (for development, where some extensions in Chrome aren't available)
Add-Ons:

* Firebug

* JSONView

* Live HTTP Headers

* Modify Headers

* Page Speed

* User Agent Switcher

* Web Developer Toolbar

* YSlow

\--

I also have a folder of bookmarklets on my toolbar in Chrome:

* Google Analytics: Last Week

* Huffduffer: Add

* Instapaper: Add

* Pinboard: Add

* Twitter: Remove @mentions

* Readability

* Inject jQuery

------
ljf
I forget what it is called, and am on my mobile now, but I use one which loads
the next paginated page below the one you are viewing, so hacker news becomes
one long page for me. only loads the next age when you get down the page. love
it.

also one to tweet the page I am viewing. I use twitter as more of an annotated
favorites/bookmark list than anything else: twitter.com/liamjford

~~~
njckname2
I think you're talking about AutoPager, useful addon indeed.

~~~
pedrokost
Indeed, it's great. It just works on all sites with next/previous buttons.

------
seltzered
I think I'm the only person that doesn't use adblock.

Anyways on chrome: ireader, google reader "note in reader", hckr news (never
noticed what it does though), and delicious. Using the dev channel build of
chrome.

On FF: Treeview, someone on hn suggested it to me and I'm really hoping
something similar comes to chrome. I'd use firefox more but still experience
it memory leaking/crashing too much.

------
ElbertF
Firefox:

Wappalyzer <http://wappalyzer.com>

Adlock Plus <http://adblockplus.org/en/>

Flashblock <http://flashblock.mozdev.org/>

NoScript <http://noscript.net/>

Firebug <http://getfirebug.com/>

------
gardarh
Firefox: \- Firebug (my life wouldn't be same (or sane) without it) \- Remove
cookies for site (one click to remove all cookies for current domain,
essential when developing cookie based sites) \- FireGestures (lets you go
back, reload, close tabs, etc. by preconfigured right click gestures - a
feature invented by Opera I believe, I can't browse without it) \- AdBlockPlus
(I hate to admit this but a news site I visit frequently is so loaded with
flash ads that my machine almost becomes unresponsive upon visiting)

Chrome: I try to find the same extensions as for Firefox but: \- Firebug lite
was missing the "Net" panel last time I checked \- I haven't found a gestures
addon that doesn't suck \- I haven't found a remove cookies for site add-on

So migrating to Chrome has been quite hard for me.

PS. Yes, I'm a web developer

------
GeneralMaximus
Firefox: Adblock, Flashblock, Leechblock, Firefox Sync, Tab Kit, Copy Plain
Text.

Edit: oh, also Readability.

------
bobds
NoScript, possibly the best thing about FF.

Firebug, pretty handy.

Tamper Data, for viewing HTTP headers and tampering with them.

ShowIP, shows the current website's IP.

leetkey, great for text transformations, various encoders/decoders.

Screengrab, for taking screenshots.

Scrapbook Plus, for archiving pages (can also do some light crawling with it)

Mozilla Archive Format, also for archiving pages.

Delicious Bookmarks, for bookmarks.

AppTab, to make tabs sticky.

OptimizeGoogle, to make Google searching better.

UnPlug, for downloading embedded content.

DownThemAll, for downloading things.

HTTPS-Everywhere, redirects to HTTPS versions of certain websites.

ErrorZilla Plus, makes error pages more useful.

Those are the best ones, I use various other extensions depending on what I'm
doing. I have a few addons deactivated at any given time.

------
stan_rogers
Firefox:

Web Developer Toolbar, Firebug, DownThemAll!, ColorZilla

Frankly, all I ever use Firefox for anymore is testing/development and big or
multifile downloads (DownThemAll! is kind enough to autosuspend and resume
with the often wonky wifi I'm usually connected to).

Chrome:

Web Developer Toolbar, Readability, Flash Blocker

The version of the Web Developer Toolbar for Chrome is extremely limited, but
it fills a few holes in the built-in developer tools. I'd love to have a
download manager comparable to DownThemAll! for Firefox, but the Chrome API
prevents most of the features I like from being implemented. Oh, well.

------
1337p337
I don't use Chrome (privacy issues), but for Firefox,

* Flashblock

* Greasemonkey

* Firebug

* It'sAllText (which allows the use of an external editor)

* A few mostly inconsequential ones, like IdentFavicon, etc.

I find that flashblock takes care of most of my ad-blocking needs, and the
rest I can do with a local DNS server. The re-emergence of badly behaved
Javascript (Remember when all we had to worry about was scrolling/blinking
text and alert() boxes? Those were the days.) is what prompted me to install
Greasemonkey; I've got a little script that wipes iframes and kills
window.XMLHttpRequest, for example

~~~
patrickaljord
> I don't use Chrome (privacy issues)

Which one? You do realize it's open source so if you found anything we're not
aware of by looking at the code please do tell. Also do you own a mobile
phone? Because if you care about privacy, a mobile phone is much worse than
chrome.

~~~
colonelxc
Chromium is open source, Chrome includes Google's special sauce. Now, I don't
think Google is abusing this privilege, but I just wanted to point out the
difference.

Google is a company that makes money by knowing everything about people, and
then presenting ads to them. A browser is a great way to be able to follow a
user wherever they go, even after they leave Google's sites. I'm not the op,
but I block google analytics for the same reason.

------
JangoSteve
I have a lot, but Ultimate Chrome Flag is my favorite.

The reason it's my favorite is because it displays in the URL bar the pagerank
of the site I'm on. It's like an instant credibility check whenever I'm
browsing or reading an article. In fact, browsing without it (say on my phone
or in my newsreader) now feels like an incomplete experience.

My favorite extensions in Firefox are tied, Firebug and the Web Developer
Toolbar. I'm sure if either got a full-fledged extension in Chrome, it'd
probably be my new favorite extension.

~~~
adrianwaj
Nice but where does it get the information? Is it anonymized?

There is no official PageRank lookup.

~~~
JangoSteve
I wasn't sure where it got the PR (though I assume it's from one of the many
3rd-party services, since the PR is fairly well known). So I went digging. I
found this in the extension source code:

    
    
      this.getQueryUrl=function(){
        var b = "http://toolbarqueries.google.com/search?client=navclient-auto&hl=en&ch="+getGoogleChecksum(this.domain)+"&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&features=Rank&q=info:http://"+this.domain;
      }
    

Also, this is what the extension says about privacy [1]:

 _This extensions's privacy policy is no different than WOT or any other
service or extension that is designed to bring you information on the sites
you are visiting. Example, when you search on Google, it will always track
your IP. It doesn't access your private data. Chrome shows a warning for all
extensions that access browser tabs._

[1]
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dbpojpfdiliekbbi...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dbpojpfdiliekbbiplijcphappgcgjfn)

------
msg
Firefox.

It turned out I couldn't live without Ubiquity. Still under development,
although officially it's on hiatus.

The Add-On Compatibility Reporter, so I can run edge versions of extensions.

Firemacs (for sensible Emacs bindings)

TabKit (tabs on left side and tree style, with grouping and so on) and Ctrl-
Tab (LRU tab switching, plus thumbnailed tab display and switch to tab by
name-typing). All other tab organization systems pale in comparison.

And the rest: NoScript * Firebug * Web Developer Toolbar * Greasemonkey *
IETab * Vacuum Places DB _

~~~
photon_off
What features of Ubiquity do you use the most?

~~~
msg
I'm usually making my own commands. I'm often making extra search commands. I
use some of the clever integrations with maps and mail as-is.

For me it's the right interface for all kinds of pages that I would have to
surf to, find the box, then enter some input. Instead, I just highlight text,
ctrl space, type a word, and hit enter.

~~~
photon_off
I have something I'd like your feedback on. It'll only take about 5 minutes of
your time. If it's not too much to ask, could you shoot me an e-mail?

------
WesleyJohnson
Gmail Checker (Official one by Google)

Rapportive

Chrome 2 Phone

Google Voice

Lastpass

Google Reader

Craigslist Comprehensive Cleanup

Craigslist Preview

Facebook Photo Zoom

Extension Gallery Inspector (Invaluable if you want to know what an extension
is going to do BEFORE you install)

TackyNotes (I should note that I don't really use this, I just have it
installed because I wrote it. I suppose the fact that I don't use it is a good
indicator of why I've lost interest in developing it. They say it's best to
write software to fix a problem you have or someone else has and I think that
kind of missed the mark.)

------
eitally
Chrome dev channel:

AdBlock

Aviary Screen Capture

Awesome Screenshot - (to capture the whole page)

Better Facebook Fixer

Chromey Calculator

DayHiker - For Google calendar. Check schedule and tasks from toolbar.

Docs PDF/PowerPoint Viewer (by Google)

Forecastfox Weather

Gmail Notes (Beta) - Add notes to conversations in Gmail and save these notes
to Google Docs.

Gmail StrikeThrough - Enable StrikeThrough in Gmail or Google Apps Mail.

Gmail Unread Message Count in Favicon

Google Calendar Dynamic Icon - Changes the number on the Google Calendar
favicon to reflect the current date

Google Chrome to Phone Extension

Google Mail Checker Plus

Google Voice (by Google

Graph Your Inbox - Visualize your Gmail data.

Novell Moonlight

Rapportive - (Disabled)

Speed Dial

Tab Sugar

------
ambiate
Firefox: Firebug, Pagespeed for finding slowdowns in my pages. WebRank toolbar
for when I'm too lazy to open Market Samurai.

Chrome: Eyedropper for stealing a color. Nofollow eyes to make sure my pages
aren't wasting pagerank. SEOQuake for when I'm too lazy to open firefox/MS.
Ultimate Chrome Flag. I like seeing ips/locations/etc. Chromed Bird for my
twitter accounts that are for business.

------
naner
AdBlock, FlashBlock, Readability and Instapaper. The web is an obnoxious
assault on the senses. There is some useful stuff in between all those
flashing billboards and neon lights so I block all of the distractions that I
can. I wish there was a SocialNewsBlock plugin to get rid of all of those damn
buttons everyone puts on their sites, too.

~~~
fictorial
I know Readability is a bookmarklet but your comment made me search the FF
add-ons for a Readability add-on that was applied to every page I visit
automatically.

That might be a nice hack.

~~~
naner
There is a readability extensions[1], but I don't think it is any more useful
than the bookmarklet.

1:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jggheggpdocamnea...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/jggheggpdocamneaacmfoipeehedigia)

------
mrud
On chrome i use:

* Notscript (blocks javascript, not as good as noscript for firefox but imho still good)

* Adblock

* Navigate on paste (load webpage with middle click on linux)

* Type ahead find (just start typing to search)

* android2cloud (send urls from your mobile phone to your browser)

For Firefox:

* TabMixPlus (Multiple rows for tabs)

* NoScript (JavaScript blocker)

* AdBlock Plus

* FoxyProxy (easy managable proxys)

* AutoAuth (automatically submits saved http basic authentication dialogs)

* Locationbar² (easy access to url segments)

* Firebug

~~~
cfinke
> AutoAuth

Just wanted to say thanks; this is the first time I've ever seen one of my
extensions listed in a "What extensions do you use?" discussion.

~~~
paddyforan
It's such a heady experience, isn't it?

------
rradu
I use many of the ones people have mentioned here, but in Firefox. Can't
switch to Chrome because it doesn't have a good implementation of two of my
favorite add-ons:

Stumbleupon - for whenever I need a distraction that even HN can't fullfil

Colorzilla - For getting colors of web pages; use this about a dozen times a
day

------
planckscnst
Vimperator - make Firefox more like Vim

------
jessor
Just the important ones:

BetterPrivacy (LSO Cookie Remover)

Firebug (+ Firecookie)

Hackbar

NoScript

Tree Style Tab

Web Developer Toolbar

All of which have no (satisfactory) Chrome equivalent and thus prevent me from
switching ;)

~~~
sry_not4sale
I couldn't live without Tree Style Tabs, which is one of the main reasons I
haven't switched to Chrome either.

I considered switching to Lunascape, which is a browser that will let you use
webkit rendering and firefox plugins, but it's Windows only :(

~~~
ewjordan
_I couldn't live without Tree Style Tabs, which is one of the main reasons I
haven't switched to Chrome either._

I'm in exactly the same situation - I literally cannot stand to use a browser
without that extension anymore, especially on a widescreen computer. I've
tried to move over to Chrome, but the lack of that extension is the single
blocking issue for me.

Step one when I get a new computer is to install Firefox; step two is Tree
Style Tabs. Anyone that hasn't tried it is really missing out...

------
araneae
The only one I use that hasn't been mentioned here yet is Venkman (JavaScript
Debugger) for FireFox.

------
cmelbye
For Safari:

 _Gmail Checker_ \- Adds an icon to the toolbar with a badge of how many new
emails I have.

 _Helvetify_ \- Forces Helvetica Neue as the font for all websites.

 _Facebook Photo Zoom_ \- Zooms photo thumbnails on Facebook so you don't have
to reload the whole page when you want to see a photo.

------
statictype
On Chrome:

Adblock, RSS Subscriber (puts an RSS icon on the location bar where relevant
and allows you to subscribe to the feed).

I also wrote my own delicious extension to easily add bookmarks into
delicious.

On Firefox: Firebug, Adblock

I basically only use firefox these days for debugging web apps.

------
twodayslate
What is the FF extension called that lets you type to search the addons you
have and also lets you see a text list of all the addons you have (enabled and
disabled). I used to have it but I switched computers...

------
stravid
Since I like a fast, non-cluttered, browser I have only one addon installed in
Chrome. "No More Tabs" protects me of opening 40+ tabs and telling myself all
the time "Don't close it, you might need it again!"

------
cloudkj
Firebug

Greasemonkey

S3Fox

ColorZilla

DownloadHelper

Vacuum Places

... and a shameless plug for Compass, a Firefox/Chrome/Safari add-on I wrote
that adds a "table of contents" to various e-commerce sites to help you find
stuff faster. Search for "compass" on the various extension galleries if
you're interested.

------
FrankBlack
AdBlock Plus, ColorfulTabs, Downthemall, FaviconizeTab, Favicon Picker 3,
Greasemonkey, Greasefire, IdentFavicon (obviously, I am into icons),
Quickpagezoom, TabRenamizer

------
mattmaroon
Different at work and at home. Of the ones not already mentioned here my
favorite is Add Bookmark Here. Adds some very simple functionality that is
sorely missing.

------
CrazedGeek
AdBlock Plus and FlashBlock. Mostly to avoid distractions.

I also occasionally use Helvetireader: <http://helvetireader.com/>

------
akkartik
I use lasttab in Firefox to get LRU tab switching. Until chrome gets it (and
don't make me change my ctrl-tab muscle memory) I'm not switching.

~~~
pasbesoin
It irritates me no end that the Chrome developers refuse to implement this.
(And yes, in googling around on the topic, I did come across a blog post by
someone involved explaining that this is a design decision on their part and
not an oversight.)

As a workaround, I'll open a subset of most active tabs in a second window.
Tabs I am actively switching between as I'm doing my work.

Then, I'll end up closing the Windows in the wrong order and have the subset
saved for restoration rather than the full set.

Please, Chrome devs, just make MRU tab switching an option, regardless of what
you personally think about it. It is a common work occurrence to need to
frequently switch between different pairs or small sets of tabs within a
larger context of numerous references/tabs.

P.S. Extensions can't substitute the behavior, because a security measure --
so stated -- Chrome no longer allows browser default shortcut keys, e.g. Ctrl
Tab, to be hooked and overridden.

P.P.S. I'd welcome suggestions for good substitutes that use a different key
combination or another paradigm that's easy to tolerate.

~~~
mhansen
Drag the different pairs of tabs together and use Ctrl-Tab + Shift-Ctrl-Tab to
switch between them?

~~~
pasbesoin
I suppose. But I often use the overall tab order to retain a sense of context
of the different tabs.

------
rakkhi
Chromium:

After the Deadline - Version: 1.2 Check spelling, style, and grammar in your
browser

Boomerang for GMail - Version: 0.5.0 Allows you to schedule messages to be
sent or returned at a later date.

Chromed Bird - Version: 1.8.5 Chromed Bird is a Twitter extension that allows
you to follow your timelines and interact with your Twitter account.

ChromeMilk - Version: 0.9.6 Access your Remember the Milk tasks right from
your Google Chrome toolbar

Docs PDF/PowerPoint Viewer (by Google) - Version: 2 Automatically previews
PDFs, PowerPoint presentations and other documents in Google Docs Viewer.

FastestChrome - Browse Faster - Version: 3.1.2 Save time and enhance your
productivity! Get quick definitions, auto-load next pages, search faster, and
more.

Google Calendar Checker (by Google) - Version: 1.0.3 Quickly see the time
until your next meeting. Click the button to open your calendar.

Google SSL Web Search beta (by Google) - Version: 1.3 Use Google Web Search
and Suggest protected by SSL.

Google SSL Webcache - 谷歌加密快照 - Version: 1.21

IE Tab Classic - Version: 0.9.5 Internet Explorer inside Chrome

Mini Google Maps - Version: 1.0.2 Google maps in a click away.

OmniTweet - Version: 10 An experimental minimalist Twitter Client for Google
Chrome.

PostRank Extension - Version: 0.1.4 Filter your Google Reader inbox with
PostRank to find and read what matters. Or enhance Digg, Reddit, & search with
PostRank.

Rapportive - Version: 1.1.1 Making email a better place

Secbrowsing - plugin version checker - Version: 1.7 Periodically checks that
all your plugins are up-to-date.

Secure Login Helper - Version: 1.2 Attempts to help you login to sites using
SSL if possible.

Send using Gmail (no button) - Version: 1.11.4 Makes the Gmail webmail your
default email application (original Google extension repackaged without
toolbar button, safer links)

Sexy Undo Close Tab - Version: 6.17 Undo your closed tabs (cleaner version) +
new features

Stop Autoplay for YouTube. - Version: 0.10.7.30 Stops YouTube autoplay but
allows pre-buffering.

Unsubscribe for Gmail - Version: 0.34 Rid your inbox of unwanted email
subscriptions with the click of a button!

WiseStamp - Email Signatures for GMail, Google Apps and more - Version:
2.0.3.0 Empower GMail, Google Mail & Google Apps emails with dynamic email
signatures. Add Twitter, Facebook, Digg and more. Multiple HTML signatures
support.

------
thisisananth
Chrome: StayFocusd Awesome Screenshot Capture Rapportive

Firefox Firebug Tamper Data YSlow

Bookmarklets Delicious Zemanta Read Later (instapaper) bit.ly sidebar

------
cubtastic71
FireBug, Delicious, Tails Export and Operator mostly cause I make sites not so
much as consume them...

------
caf
In alphabetical order:

BetterPrivacy, Certificate Patrol, Firebug, Flashblock, iMacros, Sage, Tamper
Data

iMacros is particularly useful.

------
SkyMarshal
Firefox: Vimperator, Xmarks, Zotero, Firebug, Rainbow, Speed Dial, Moonlight.

Chrome: Vimium, Web Developer Tools

------
arpitnext
try
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gkjgmeeoldebbdoe...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gkjgmeeoldebbdoehhngapnlfmdbmiie)
TweetRight - a new chrome extension for twitter users.

------
eogas
I keep it simple. Xmarks, adblock (adthwart on chrome), and sometimes
greasemonkey.

------
espadagroup
Chrome: Awesome Screenshot Google Voice Session Manager Stumbleupon Gmail
Checker

------
arvinb
Firefox: Delicious Bookmarks, Autopager, Greasemonkey, FoxClocks

Chrome: Google Voice, Google Mail

------
peng
Chrome: Polyglot to help me learn hanzi, and ProxySwitchy to bypass the GFW

------
wvl
hckrnews for Hacker news:

    
    
        * Highlight new comments in a thread.
        * Collapsible comments
    

<http://hckrnews.com/about.html>

------
Magneus
Firefox (stuff I haven't seen on here yet): * Ubiquity * Fox to Phone

------
spyder
FireBug, AdBlock and sometimes NetVideoHunter to download videos.

------
dpcan
FireFTP for Firefox.

Chrome.... probably FireFTP if it ever exists for Chrome.

------
eduardo_f
Chrome: LastPass, Google Voice, Google send to phone.

------
dchest
Chrome:

AdBlock

FlashBlock

Google Analytics Opt-out (not sure why :)

Google Mail Checker Plus

iReader

Modified keyboard navigation for Chrome

Rapportive

-

Firefox: FireBug, YSlow, Page Speed.

------
w1ntermute
Chrome:

AdBlock

BugMeNot Lite

FlashBlock

KB SSL Enforcer

LastPass

QR-Code Tag Extension

Readability Redux

Smooth Gestures

SmoothScroll

Vimium

Webpage Screenshot

Xmarks

\----------

Firefox:

Adblock Plus

Add to Search Bar

Combine Buttons

Firebug

FireGestures

Flashblock

FlashVideoReplacer

Greasemonkey

Hide Menubar

HTTPS-Everywhere (Development branch)

LastPass

Menu Editor

OptimizeGoogle

Organize Status Bar

QuickRestart

Screengrab

Stop-or-Reload Button

Stylish

Tab Mix Plus

Tabs on top

User Agent Switcher

Vimperator

------
eswat
Safari:

Shortly

ClickToFlash

------
eande
also use

ghostery

------
swolchok
<https://chrome.google.com/extensions/list/popular>

Next question.

~~~
steiger
I don't understand. You use all popular Chrome extension?

My intention is to find out the extensions that hackernewsers use, not the
popular extensions. Of course there will always be some intersections, but I
doubt everyone here uses all popular extensions, and I doubt no-one here uses
some good but unknown, unpopular extensions.

